# Startx cannot start

## gentoo-find

```
xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.1753 does not exist

_XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running

(EE)

Fatal server error:

(EE) Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running(EE)

(EE)

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

(EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(EE)

(EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyxinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Resource temporarily unavailable

xinit: server error

```

lspci | grep -i VGA

```
[AMD/ATI] RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450]
```

lspci -k：https://paste.pound-python.org/show/kv0hrZp2FoUXxyL6L9wP/

/var/log/Xorg.1.log：https://paste.pound-python.org/show/6xVB6McliCtDtcdjyFWp/

emerge --info：https://paste.pound-python.org/show/A0t78uhsu5NT6OpecAuk/

/usr/src/linux/.config：https://paste.pound-python.org/show/4UhCt1b7Yeki89LXGAlc/ 

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## hhfeuer

Try

startx -- :2

----------

## Ant P.

What's the output of `stat -c %A /usr/bin/Xorg`?

----------

## Hu

Why is xauth trying to write its auth file in root's home directory?  Did you try to startx as root?

----------

## gentoo-find

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> What's the output of `stat -c %A /usr/bin/Xorg`?

 

-rwxr-xr-x

----------

## gentoo-find

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Why is xauth trying to write its auth file in root's home directory?  Did you try to startx as root?

 

User still running error

----------

## gentoo-find

 *hhfeuer wrote:*   

> Try
> 
> startx -- :2

 

Error

----------

## gentoo-find

No problem using xf86-video-ati

When I try to configure ATI Radeon

core

/etc/portage/make.conf

VIDEO_CARDS = "radeon r600 ati"

Then an error occurs

----------

## gentoo-find

```
[    0.947461] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    0.947918] PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] enabled at IRQ 16

[    0.948178] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RV620 0x1002:0x95C5 0x1462:0x1180 0x00).

[    0.948636] ATOM BIOS: 113

[    0.948714] radeon 0000:02:00.0: VRAM: 256M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000000FFFFFFF (256M used)

[    0.948788] radeon 0000:02:00.0: GTT: 512M 0x0000000010000000 - 0x000000002FFFFFFF

[    0.948864] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=256M, BAR=256M

[    0.948911] [drm] RAM width 64bits DDR

[    0.949153] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 3045966 kiB

[    0.949201] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

[    0.949249] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    0.949300] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    0.949390] [drm] radeon: 256M of VRAM memory ready

[    0.949439] [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

[    0.949498] [drm] Loading RV620 Microcode

[    0.949561] radeon 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for radeon/RV620_me.bin failed with error -2

[    0.949635] r600_cp: Failed to load firmware "radeon/RV620_me.bin"

[    0.949686] [drm:r600_init] *ERROR* Failed to load firmware!

[    0.949734] radeon 0000:02:00.0: Fatal error during GPU init

[    0.949782] [drm] radeon: finishing device.

[    0.956877] [TTM] Finalizing pool allocator

[    0.956927] [TTM] Finalizing DMA pool allocator

[    0.957027] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Used memory at exit: 0 kiB

[    0.957078] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Used memory at exit: 0 kiB

[    0.957125] [drm] radeon: ttm finalized

[    0.957507] radeon: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -2
```

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gentoo-find,

You have a Radeon HD 3450 video card from 

```
[   107.831] (--) PCI:*(2@0:0:0) 1002:95c5:1462:1180 rev 0
```

Xorg is using automatic driver detection

```
[   107.963] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 0

[   107.963] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1

[   107.963] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[   107.963] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3
```

thats good.

You have kernel support missing in your kernel

```
[   108.055] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[   108.055] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[   108.055] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
```

That stops the video driver  from working. Its in two parts and you only have one.

Follow the Wiki.

If you want ATI Radeon built into the kernel you must also build in its firmware, so until it works, <M> is a good choice.

----------

## gentoo-find

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> gentoo-find,
> 
> You have a Radeon HD 3450 video card from 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Is set to module set in the following options?

Device Drivers  --->

    Graphics support  ---> 

        <*/M> ATI Radeon

dmesg | grep radeon

[    0.977577] radeon 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for radeon/RV620_pfp.bin failed wi$

[    0.977651] r600_cp: Failed to load firmware "radeon/RV620_pfp.bin"

[    0.949561] radeon 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for radeon/RV620_me.bin failed with error -2

[    0.949635] r600_cp: Failed to load firmware "radeon/RV620_me.bin"

Device Drivers  --->

    Generic Driver Options  --->

        [*] Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary 

             External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary

                ADD  radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R600_uvd.bin radeon/RV620_pfp.bin radeon/RV620_me.bin

problem solved

----------

